# drei Neue



## Reinhard_NRW (21. Juli 2007)

hallo zusammen,
konnte es nicht sein lassen, habe mir heute drei neue kois gekauft.
anbei sende ich mal paar bilder.

zwei von drei trunkgoi werde ich mich wohl von trennen.


----------



## katja (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*

hallo reinhard!

in einem früheren beitrag von dir habe ich gelesen, dass du schon 9 kois hast.... 

hast du jetzt 12?????    

und das in 4000 l ?????


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*

hallo katja,
richtig, und???


----------



## Joachim (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*

@Reinhard
Und? Du weist schon, wie viel m³ Wasser man jedem Koi "gönnen" sollte? Das was du da machst, ist ganz sicher nicht mehr Tiergerecht.

Aber vielleicht schreibt dir dazu ja noch die ein oder andere Koi-__ Nase was.


----------



## karsten. (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*



			
				Reinhard_NRW schrieb:
			
		

> hallo katja,
> richtig, und???




stellvertretend 

Die Nächsten kommen dann in ein Einsteckalbum ?

 

das ist nicht die Art verantwortliche Tierhaltung wie sie die meisten der User hier verstehen !


----------



## katja (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*

danke für die unterstützung männers!  

wie du siehst reinhard, habe ich mir bei der frage schon was gedacht...

pro koi sollten 1000 l wasser zur verfügung stehen, mindestens!

wir hatten auf (damals) 4000 l, zu unseren 15 goldis noch 2 kois.
ich habe mich hier aber belehren lassen, und wir haben einen tollen platz in einem großen koiteich für die beiden gefunden, schließlich bin ich tierfreund! 

dort gehts ihnen jetzt blendend  

egal was dir die verkäufer erzählen.... 
man(n) sollte sich vor dem kauf auch mal selbst belesen (musste ich auch erst lernen : )

wenn du deinen besatz nicht auf maximal 3-4 kois runterfährst, werden wir wohl in absehbarer zeit einen beitrag von dir unter der rubrik: fische-krankheiten lesen, das fände ich schlimm für die tiere......


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*

hallo zusammen,
all dass ist mir bekannt.
finde zur zeit mein teich nicht überbesetzt.
und meine wasserwerte sind auch top, und schönes klares wasser habe ich auch.
werde natürlich nächstes jahr eine auslese betreiben und maximal 4-6 kois behalten.
muss mich auch noch ausgiebig mit meine frau unterhalten, zwecks teich vergrösserung    

@Joachim,
Das was du da machst, ist ganz sicher nicht mehr Tiergerecht.
IMMER COOL BLEIBEN...


----------



## Ulumulu (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*

Hallo Reinhard

Das sind wirklich schöne Fische die du dir da geholt hast.

Aber wie die anderen schon sagten ist es wirklich nicht gut für die Fische. 
Selbst wenn das Wasser Klar ist und die Werte in Ordnung sind.

Würdest du sich in einem Raum mit gerade mal sagen wir mal 10m² fläche hat Wohlfühlen mit noch 11 anderen Leuten 24stunden am Tag?
Trotz sauberer und staubfreier Luft?

Denk mal drüber nach.
Zwar sind die noch klein aber die wachsen blitzschnell.
Und dann freuen sich __ Parasiten etc. auf ihre Beute.

Rede mit deiner Frau und überzeuge sie den Teich nächstes jahr zu vergrößern.
Aber dann min. 20.000 Liter für die 12 Koi
Damit sie auch Bewegungsfreiraum haben.
Oder du musst dich von ein paar Kois trennen.

Schönes WE
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*

hallo Daniel,
habe ich mich erkundigt, was mir der spass kosten würde.
wenn ich den teich nicht vergrösser, werde ich natürlich paar kois aussortieren.

noch mal kurz erklärt, bin mir schon bewusst, was ich mache.
und im moment ist der teich nicht überbesetzt.
wer dass nicht glaubt, darf gerne zur besuch mal kommen.
und eine auslese an fische ist nicht verboten, oder?


----------



## Ulumulu (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*

Hallo



			
				Reinhard_NRW schrieb:
			
		

> noch mal kurz erklärt, bin mir schon bewusst, was ich mache.
> und im moment ist der teich nicht überbesetzt.
> wer dass nicht glaubt, darf gerne zur besuch mal kommen.
> und eine auslese an fische ist nicht verboten, oder?



Wenn dein Teich nicht überbesetzt ist dann frage ich mich, wann dass deiner Meinung nach der Fall ist? 
Wenn vor lauter Fisch kaum noch Wasser drin ist?

Ich würde das nicht so auf die leichte Schippe nehmen das ist ein schleichender Prozess und irgendwann kommt der Knall wo dir einer nach dem anderen erkrankt oder stirbt.

Gerade an warmen Tagen kann bei Überbesatz der Sauerstoffmangel zum Verhängnis werden da warmes Wasser sehr schwer Sauerstoff aufnehmen und speichern kann. Dann ersticken die Fische weil es zuviele auf zu wenig Wasser sind.

Aber gut es ist deine Entscheidung was du mit den Tieren machst aber glaub mir wenn Fische schreien könnten...... 

Gruß Daniel

Edit: Da fällt mir ein du hast ja auch noch die Koi Jungfische im Teich die du entdeckt hast.


----------



## Dr.J (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*

Hallo Reinhard,

irgendwie kommt es mir vor, dass du immun gegen die Kritik und Sorgen der anderen User bist.

Ich selbst besitze einen Teich der etwas kleiner ist als deiner, aber ich käme niemals auf die Idee da 12 Kois einzusperren. Ausgerechnet solche Fische, die auch eine stattliche Grösse erreichen können und sehr viel Platz zum Schwimmen brauchen. Wenn die 4000 Liter stimmen, dann hat ein Koi ca. 333 Liter zum Schwimmen, das ist 1/3 von dem, was er benötigt. Ich finde das alles andere als tiergerecht. 

Du schreibst, du weisst, was du tust. Ich bezweifele das. Handele endlich und  gib deinen Kois eine Überlebenschance.

Überbesatz führt zu Krankheiten, Krankheiten, wenn sie nicht vernünftig behandelt werden, zum Tode deiner Kois. Ist das dein Ziel??? Ich denke nicht.

Ich hoffe, du nimmst dir unsere Worte zu Herzen und unternimmst was.


----------



## rainthanner (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*

Hallo Reinhard, 

wollt dir nur schreiben, dass es sich bei den drei Fischlein um einen
Kujaku, einen Kikokuryu und einen Doitsu Platinum handelt. 
Wenn ich fragen darf: Woher hast du den Doitsu Platinum? 
In ganz Deutschland gab es dieses Jahr eigentlich keine Platinum.  
Weil ......

Ich sags nicht warum.  



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*

leider reden wir aneinander vorbei, und deswegen lass ich es mal.

die letzten drei habe ich vom händler.


----------



## Ulumulu (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*

Hallo Reinhard



			
				Reinhard_NRW schrieb:
			
		

> leider reden wir aneinander vorbei, und deswegen lass ich es mal.



Mir kommt es so vor als ob du nicht auf uns hören willst und lieber auf eigene Faust handelst. 
Was ich übrigens schade finde vor allem wegen der Fische.
 
Aber dass ein Koi mal schnell an die 60 cm ran wächst und noch bis 80 cm groß werden kann siehst du wohl nicht so oder?
Dann sind 4000 Liter selbst für 2 Koi viel zu wenig.


Es kann kein Zufall sein das fast jede Meldung hier im Forum wie "Warum sterben meine Fische?" mit Überbesatz zutun hat. Und der war noch nicht mal so extrem wie bei dir.

Aber wenn du meinst das es bei dir nicht der Fall ist... Ok.

Ich finde das *nicht* Toll. 



Gruß Daniel


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*

habe mit ein fachmann heute ausgiebig unterhalten.
mein 4000-5000l teich kann ich mindestens 4 ausgewachsene kois halten.

natürlich werde ich erst mal 2 kois wieder herausfangen.
nätürlich werde ich mir ein grossen filter kaufen.
nätürlich werde ich, wenn ich den teich nicht vergrösser, mich auf 6-7 kois entscheiden.

ich nehme gerne kritik von euch an, deswegen bin ich ja hier angemeldet und bringe auch neue themen und antworte auf eure themen.


----------



## karsten. (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*

na das klingt doch schon wieder besser   

schau mal bei den Koinasen hier im Forum was die für einen Aufwand treiben
,dass es ihren Lieblingen gut geht .

Da ist es nur mit einem "großen " Filter auch noch nicht getan .

Der Fachmann hat doch hoffentlich kein finanzielles Interesse an Deinem Hobby ?    

mfG


----------



## rainthanner (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich fragen darf: Woher hast du den Doitsu Platinum?
> In ganz Deutschland gab es dieses Jahr eigentlich keine Platinum.


 
bleibt noch diese Frage zu klären. :


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*

Doitsu Platinum, darf und soll ich hier werbung für ein händler machen???


----------



## rainthanner (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*



			
				Reinhard_NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Doitsu Platinum, darf und soll ich hier werbung für ein händler machen???


 
Ausnahmsweise darfst du, wenn du es klein schreibst.


----------



## sabine71 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*

@rainthanner:
die adresse hier habe ich im Netz gefunden, (google/Bilder), da ist aber auch einer dabei von diesem Jahr ...

_EDIT by Annett: Auf Wunsch von Sabine, Link wieder entfernt. _


----------



## karpfenalex (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*

Hi

Also ich habe gehört, das ein Doitsu Platinum Züchter in Japan sehr große Probleme hatte.Ich trau mir nicht einmal das Wort zu schreiben ... 
Deswegen hat man dieses Jahr keine Doitsu Platinum bekommen

Hoffendlich ist da nichts im Busch :beeten: 

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Ulumulu (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*

Hallo


@ Alex

Meinst du  KHV ?   

Ohjee dann heißt es aber luftanhalten und beeten :beeten: .


Gruß Daniel


----------



## karpfenalex (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: drei Neue*

Hallo

@ Daniel

ich hab das nur gehört!!

Will hier keinen was Unterstellen!!!

Evtl. äussern sich andere hier noch dazu?

Gruß
Alex


----------

